# Hows my tank look ?



## tywhitt20 (Mar 4, 2020)

here is my 55 gallon african cichlid tank just posting to get some feedback on it.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Is that a Convict front and center of the second picture?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Might be tropheus in there as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rocks make me think of a Dr. Seuss world...love Dr. Seuss.

The aquascape depends on the species. What is your stocking.


----------



## tywhitt20 (Mar 4, 2020)

yes i know youre not supposed to mix lakes and what not but *** had my convict, peacocks, haps and my 2 tropheus all in the same tank now for about a year and haven't had any casualty yet they dont even seem to be bothered by eachother everyone just swims around peacefully with a few fish chasing here and there.


----------



## tywhitt20 (Mar 4, 2020)

Old Newbie said:


> Is that a Convict front and center of the second picture?


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

That Convict looks like hes the boss.. Nice tank !!!.. What kind of sand did you use?


----------



## tywhitt20 (Mar 4, 2020)

damerf said:


> That Convict looks like hes the boss.. Nice tank !!!.. What kind of sand did you use?


Yes the convict is indeed the boss aha , and the sand is caribsea sunset gold. Thanks man !


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks awesome! The rocks won't fall?


----------



## tywhitt20 (Mar 4, 2020)

cyclonecichlids said:


> Looks awesome! The rocks won't fall?


thanks man! havent had any issues with the big rocks falling they have knocked over a few smaller ones though.


----------

